# Muslim Crusaders and Occupiers?



## MAJOR_Baker (26 Jul 2004)

I  just read an article in News week that was very enlightening.

It seems from the 1200-1700s Muslim Pirates raided costal villages all the way to Ireland.  In fact the whole population of an Irish Village were taken as slaves.  It is also estimated that 1.25 million europeans and Americans were taken as slaves or hostages.

Also when American shipping came under attack in the late 1700s (the US had no Navy) by muslim pirates, a US representatives asked leaders of the Barabary pirates why they were doing what they were doing to the US, especially since the US had no quarrel with any muslim nation?  The answer was their holy book the Q'uran said it was okay to do what they were doing because we were no-believers and sinners.  Also there is evidence the Biritish encouraged the attacks since they had recently lost the colonies.  

In order for the attacks to stop they required the following:

1.  for a short term peace----a certain amount of tribute
2.  for perpetual peace ---- lots more cash

Well the US decided they were not going to allow these attacks to continue (Europeans had no problem paying tribute) and tried to gather support to fight. No takers, so the US government decided to build a navy and go on the offensive, in fact the US Marines first battle occured when they stormed a Muslim city/Fort along the North African coast "shores of Tripoli."  The war went on for four years until the Muslim countries agreed not to attack or raid anymore shipping.

In my travels in the middle east I read and hear a lot about the Christian Crusades but I have yet to read about Muslim Cursaders and Occupiers.


----------



## winchable (26 Jul 2004)

And what shall we do about it?

They were *pirates* who had a moderate knowledge of the Qu'ran....was Blackbeard an accurate depiction of a Englishman?(wait don't answer that)
If you want to compare it to the crusades (Keep in mind I'm not even going down that road) the crusaders were knights and "holy" men, on both sides, thumping whichever holy book they happened to be able to read..not pirates!

In any case, I'm sure we can get over it. We being the civilized members of the morally superior Western Nations.
I am a sailor..and a Muslim...so I suppose I'm the closest thing we've got to a Muslim pirate. If anyone would like reparations for these atrocities we've committed, please PM me.
See I can say that because I've never used the crusades as an argument against anyone and never will, which leaves my conscience clean when sarcastically poking at said argument blaming crusaders from any religion.


----------



## NavyGrunt (26 Jul 2004)

Perhaps we could stop ignoring the fact that Muslim nations engaged in such activities and stop being PC about it all.


----------



## winchable (26 Jul 2004)

Well you guys are preaching to the choir because as far as I know I'm the only Muslim here and I've never done that.
And being only one of 2 Muslim members on the board, you've won 50% of the Muslim population over. Congratulations you've got half our hearts and minds...

The vikings pillaged eastern Europe 400 years before the evil brown men.
Why would anyone think pirates were a good example of any nation?


----------



## Kirkhill (26 Jul 2004)

Hi Che

Given that between you and the other muslim on the board (sorry I can't remember his name immediately) but given that between the two of you there are two hearts and two minds, both of which are divisible - "half-hearted" and "half-a-mind to..." could you clarify your position further.

Possibilities include:

a: One person - heart and mind
b: Both hearts but not both minds
c: Both minds but not both hearts
d: Half of both hearts and both minds.

In the interest of accuracy in public discourse, of course.

Cheers Che ;D


----------



## winchable (26 Jul 2004)

lol

Would that have been so easily done without a third Muslim around?

F-f-f-f-fractions.


----------



## winchable (26 Jul 2004)

> and get on with life



The fact that you even took the time to post this thread contradicts this idea.

It is too often that people flip flop on their standpoints (this is true from either perspective) One minute they will say "It happened 800 years ago, time to move on" and then they will turn around and say "Well hey howdy...look at this..it's terrible and it only happened....800 years ago."

Personally I'm from the school of thought where I try and get those I teach to look more towards the future and positively helping those around them, rather then negating them by showing what happened 700 years ago and telling them they should apologise for it. 

Ask around and you might find that the majority of Muslims would probably rather get over it then cling to it, but if one side continues to point out the negative history of the other then they are playing right into the circle that perpetuates the violence we find prevalent in todays world.

Like I said, I'm more then willing to work in the here and now instead of dredging up the past. You'll never hear me say to anyone, anyone I teach or talk to, look at what the barbaric christians did (unless they really were behaving like barbarians, but it was the crusades...everyone was behaving like barbarians)
But when I am faced with this kind of post, I certainly do feel the need to go on the defensive. Much in the same way you (understandably) go on the defensive when someone negates your own country.


----------



## Kirkhill (27 Jul 2004)

> lol
> 
> Would that have been so easily done without a third Muslim around?
> 
> F-f-f-f-fractions.



OOOOH NOOOO 

Way too many complications there then Che.  Why then we might be into the field of politics and strife.

Cheers.


----------



## Tomas-K (29 Jul 2004)

You are simply trying to stir things up S Baker.  And you are a windbag.  

Go away


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (30 Jul 2004)

Tomas-K,
Listen Mr. empty profile, yes Major Baker can be a windbag, but he's our windbag. 
At least he has the testicular parts to put his name and what he's done here so that we can understand where he's coming from.

And you.......?


----------



## winchable (30 Jul 2004)

I wouldn't  go as far as calling the major a windbag.
Misunderstood perhaps ;D


----------



## Slim (30 Jul 2004)

Tomas-K said:
			
		

> You are simply trying to stir things up S Baker.   And you are a windbag.
> 
> Go away



Tomas-K

Take your own advice...Or shut up, pay attention and learn something.

There is very little tolerance for a member that is relatively unknown, with no profile, coming to this site and telling the rest of us off!

Maybe you need to grow up a bit. Whatever the reason it needs to change between this post and your next.

Slim


----------



## Tomas-K (30 Jul 2004)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Tomas-K,
> Listen Mr. empty profile, yes Major Baker can be a windbag, but he's our windbag.
> At least he has the testicular parts to put his name and what he's done here so that we can understand where he's coming from.
> 
> And you.......?



Was I talking to you?

BTW since you have serious problems with English comprehension I'll spell my name for you:  Tomas-K

(you can actually get treatment for dyslexia, take advantage I say!)


----------



## Tomas-K (30 Jul 2004)

Tomas-K

Take your own advice...Or shut up, pay attention and learn something.

There is very little tolerance for a member that is relatively unknown, with no profile, coming to this site and telling the rest of us off!

Maybe you need to grow up a bit. Whatever the reason it needs to change between this post and your next.

Slim

Was I talking to you?  This Baker boy sure can talk enough, so I'm sure he can defend himself.  I don't think he needs closet "admirers" sticking up for him!

Next time I direct a post to yourself you can say I told 'the rest of you' off.

You sure come off as girlie-boy!  

well worth a chuckle, thanks for the post!

Tomas-K


----------



## SFontaine (30 Jul 2004)

Boy? I'm pretty sure the Major has quite a bit of experience over you. Fill out your profile and show your colors, then maybe people will take you seriously.. Until then shut up and know your place.


----------



## Tomas-K (30 Jul 2004)

SFontaine said:
			
		

> Boy? I'm pretty sure the Major has quite a bit of experience over you. Fill out your profile and show your colors, then maybe people will take you seriously.. Until then shut up and know your place.



I don't need to 'fill out my profile' to make a post.  You need to know YOUR place grunt.  I don't need any grunt to 'accept' me! 

*chuckle

My 'experience' has also included making myself useful and contributing to GDP and to society in general, unlike grunts such as S-Baker and other similar individuals.

Now I will ask once again, was I talking to you?

Tomas-K


----------



## muskrat89 (30 Jul 2004)

Tomas - since you're so much smarter than everyone else, figure out how to check your PMs.

Start playing nice or you will be gone.


----------



## winchable (31 Jul 2004)

I think he's actually trying to talk tough Online.
Wait wait..I know what to do.

"Ju must have been talkin' to me...bunk"


----------



## Tomas-K (31 Jul 2004)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Tomas - since you're so much smarter than everyone else, figure out how to check your PMs.
> 
> Start playing nice or you will be gone.



Well clearly I'm smarter than you at the very least.

Ok ok fine,  I'll admit, I am smarter than most if not all of you!


Tomas-K


----------



## Tomas-K (31 Jul 2004)

Che said:
			
		

> I think he's actually trying to talk tough Online.
> Wait wait..I know what to do.
> 
> "Ju must have been talkin' to me...bunk"



Drugs are bad for you.  They can also get you kicked out of the army, so my advice to you is to stop taking them!


----------



## winchable (31 Jul 2004)

If I could for a moment, attempt to gaze into your awe-inspiring intelligence, ask you a question.

Why are you here?


----------



## Tomas-K (31 Jul 2004)

Che said:
			
		

> If I could for a moment, attempt to gaze into your awe-inspiring intelligence, ask you a question.
> 
> Why are you here?



After a year and a half of patiently reading the posts on the board and enjoying the board in general, whilst all the time sifting through SBaker-boy's drivelling and childish nonsense, I finally gave in and registered so that I could tell him he is a windbag.

It is my considered opinion that most of his posts are intended to stir things up.

Well clearly I was correct since he has done exactly that on this occasion, as in most others threads.

Now what do you care?  I partly did it to stick up for your kind.  What are you getting all upetty about? lol


----------



## Tomas-K (31 Jul 2004)

Mr 'greyman' (greyman_405@hotmail.com)

Thank you for you email, the text of which I have posted below:


Alright you little fuck 

I think its about time for you not to come back to the board. You're a little fucking weasil and easily stepped on! 

Now do us all a favour and fuck off 


I'm currently trying to decipher your criminally bad english.  

I would very much like to  comply with your request since coming down to the level of a brainless grunt who cannot express himself cogently without resorting to foul mouthed ranting is starting to become very depressing!

Consider it done!

All the best (Hua?)

Tomas-K


----------



## winchable (31 Jul 2004)

> boy sure can talk enough, so I'm sure he can defend himself.



Take your own advice, my "kind" doesn't need sticking up for.
And it certainly wasn't your intentions I question, I'm sure we've all let the Maj get beneath our skins and have exchanged words and debated with him before.
There is a certain tact you have to take when posting (after a year and a half of reading, surely you understand what we like to see from our posters) in order to maintain the civility of our little board.

Talking down to the posters



> I am smarter than most if not all of you!



 and acting tough or authoritarian in a place where you have no tenure or credibility   :



> You need to know YOUR place grunt




Are contrary to the standards we try and hold our little corner of the internet to.
Now please play nice if you really do enjoy the board and respect what we are trying to do.
If not no one is keeping you here and if we must forcibly ban your IP, E-Mail and delete your account then we will if it is neccesary to maintain the board.

Regards,
Malik.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Aug 2004)

Che said:
			
		

> If I could for a moment, attempt to gaze into your awe-inspiring intelligence, ask you a question.



PRICELESS!


----------



## Slim (1 Aug 2004)

There was a foul stench around here just a little while ago...Glad to see its gone! :

Maybe someone ran over a skunk?!

Slim


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Aug 2004)

This Tomas-k >  wanker is just another waste of rations! A classic example of why some animals in the wild eat theirt young. All of his posts are of the calibre we do not need on this fine site :threat:

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## LanceaLot (2 Aug 2004)

Nothing quite like beating a dead horse.


----------

